# جديد الأرت كام ArtCam الدورة التدريبية الخامسة



## داود بن داود (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله انتهت الدورة التدريبية اليوم لشباب ومهندسين محافظة دمياط​ 
وكان نتاج الدورة تصميمان .. أعرض عليكم التصميم الثاني وأتمنى أن يحوذ إعجابكم

وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمانسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية بالخير والأمن والبركات​ 



​


----------



## hassan_C4d (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*100:20: 100 اخ هاني انت مدرب ناجح اتمني لك مزيد من التقدم 
بارك الله فيك 
و نفع بك الاسلام و المسلمين:75:*


----------



## داود بن داود (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك أخ حسن وانا مدين لك بإعتذار ... ولكن اتمنى انك تسامحني ... ولك كل الإحترام والتقدير .... وربنا يوفقك في شغلك ويبارك لك في فاطمة بنتك


----------



## داود بن داود (2 نوفمبر 2011)

لمتابعة جديد التصميمات يرجى زيارة صفحتى على الفيس

*************


​


----------



## محمود صابر فراج (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....اخوانى
كيف يحول art cam الى امتدادstl
ارجوا الرد سريعا لانى عندى ماكينة cnc جديدة ولا اعرف كيف احول الى هذا الامتداد


----------



## داود بن داود (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضع الملف المطلوب تحويله هنا وسأقوم بتحويله ثم ارساله إليك*
​


----------



## بلال زبيب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عمل رائع وفقق الله واتمنى لك النجاح دمت في رعاية الله
تقبل مني كامل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## داود بن داود (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك أخي بلال ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك وسرت في درب النجاح 
​


----------



## المتبحر (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف اعالج الصورالتي بصيغة jpg في برنامج ال artcam افيدوني مشكورين


----------



## داود بن داود (26 أغسطس 2012)

ارسل لي أخي الكريم الصورة وانا اقوم بتحويلها لك ثري دي [email protected]


----------



## داود بن داود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*الصورة مرة اخرى*

الصورة مرة أخرى


----------



## shamss0p (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندي صور احب تحويلها الى toolpath فايل للعمل فية بالماكينة cnc
ممكن اخ داوود


----------



## داود بن داود (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن ياطيب ... ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص


----------

